# Sea Trade



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

If Seattle heavily covets a PG they may want to trade up to the ninth spot. Both, Washington and Golden State may pick PGs at 10 and 11. This way Seattle has their pick at Barbosa, Hinrich, or Ridnour.

NY may grab the 12th and 14th picks. Sofoklis should still be on the board at 12 even 14. Maybe Layden would be able to take a chance on Outlaw or Podkolzine at 14.

I think Seattle would do this, because they have a nice team right now. They just need a solid PG to run the show.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

It depends on who is going to be there at #9, depending on how the draft looks to be shaping up, this could be a good idea. But if the draft is looking to be 11 deep or 9 deep, it would not be a good idea.

Definately something I'll hold off on judgement of for a while.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I agree with that, if someone slips to nine the Knicks should stay put. However, it is likely that Bosh, Kaman, and Ford will all be off the board when the Knicks pick. If this is the case I make the trade.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> I agree with that, if someone slips to nine the Knicks should stay put. However, it is likely that Bosh, Kaman, and Ford will all be off the board when the Knicks pick. If this is the case I make the trade.


What about someone like Lampe, or if Sofiklis works out well and would be gone? Ther eare too many variables at this point IMO.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I like the idea of trading down for more picks.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

If Sofoklis measures 6-10 and works out well, MIL will take him at #8. This could mean that Lampe may slip to 9, but I'm not sure Layden takes a project with his only first round pick. NY is always in a must win now mode.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

There are 2 many variables like someone said, Players Have to work out, Teams May Trade up or down Etc. But I heard Sofoklis measures 6-10 wit shoes & he's only 17 so it is very possible for him to grow 1-2 inches more.


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

anyone nicknamed baby anything will suck, especially baby shaq, I wouldn't be surprised if he was 6'5"


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Great deal! One of the point guards (hopefully barbosa) would be available at 12, ans sophocles would be there for us to grab at 14. I love it!!!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> If Sofoklis measures 6-10 and works out well, MIL will take him at #8. This could mean that Lampe may slip to 9, but I'm not sure Layden takes a project with his only first round pick. NY is always in a must win now mode.


He does Dr J I believe had an article where he measure 6 10 in shoes. I think he is the way to go. My reason for rating him higher than Lampe is that, in the scouting report it lists Lampe as atheltic then Dirk. Dirk's athleticism is the only reason he gets his rebounds as he is not a very physical player, and his athleticism is a big part of his slashing game. In my opinion a 7'0 dirk without athleticism is just a bigger Peja, and we need someone to do the dirty work in the paint. We already have an incredible shooter.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Once again, I have not seen him play, but if he measures 6-10 he better be a lock at #9. From what the scouts say, his work ethic is great and he is a hustle player. Hustle is not something that can be taught, it is something one is born with (kinda like being 
6-10 instead of 6-8). He sounds like a early-mid 90's Knick.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> He does Dr J I believe had an article where he measure 6 10 in shoes. I think he is the way to go. My reason for rating him higher than Lampe is that, in the scouting report it lists Lampe as atheltic then Dirk. Dirk's athleticism is the only reason he gets his rebounds as he is not a very physical player, and his athleticism is a big part of his slashing game. In my opinion a 7'0 dirk without athleticism is just a bigger Peja, and we need someone to do the dirty work in the paint. We already have an incredible shooter.


I guess you can't edit posts after a while. That should read Lampe is listed as less athletic then dirk.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

just some speculation but do you think that barbarosa, vujanic, and houston could play together?

barbarosa is only 6'4'' but has a huge wingspan and great athletic ability. vujanic led the euroleague in steals. houston is the defensive liablity in this bunch. the question is who would guard the sf?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I doubt this trade happens. There would be teams like Miami who wouldn't mind trading their 5th for Seattles two picks.


----------

